# GSD Puppy Aggressive With New Dogs



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

Our 11 month old female has begun being aggressive toward new dogs. She never used to be this way. She's fine with our neighbour's dog, our other dogs (Maltese, Bichon), my aunt's dog, and my grandma's dog. She's actually incredibly playful with all of them even when they don't want her to be and they growl at her when she's too much for them.

Last night I took her for a walk and joined with my friend who was walking her beagle and Juno began aggressively barking, causing my friend's beagle to bark back which didn't help at all. They eventually just accepted eachother and basically ignored one another the entire walk, they even began taking calm interest in eachother later in the walk. 

Now, I read that this could possibly be due to adolescence but I'm not sure. Will she get over this? What can we do to help her stop this behaviour?

I'd also like to add that she is not fixed yet. We're on a large waiting list for her to get spayed as soon as possible.

Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Well it sounds like you need to do exactly what you did with your friends beagle,,

My dogs aren't crazy about strange dogs, and honestly, I could care less, they just have to "deal" with being in the area of other dogs..As in taking a walk with a dog they aren't familiar with. 

If you want your dog to be friendly with all dogs it encounters, then I would get her out in public and walk where there are other dogs around (on leash of course)..

Take her for more walks with the beagle, keep up your socializing in new places , join an obedience class..

Have fun with her)


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

Whew! I was kinda scared someone would tell me to STOP walking her or trying to force her to meet new dogs. 

My friend and I vowed that we'd make Snoopy (Her Beagle) and Juno the bestest friends ever by the end of the summer. lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I wouldn't "force" her to meet other dogs,,but having her on leash, and around other calm dogs will help her stay calm as well.

I think the important thing in your encounter with Snoopy (of course it's a beagle named snoopy) is the incident didn't last long, they ended up walking great together in my opinion ! So just keep getting them together and go from there)

and heck no, keep on taking her out in public,,the more exposure she has to 'life' the more she'll see that 'life' isn't so scarey


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I wouldn't "force" her to meet other dogs,,but having her on leash, and around other calm dogs will help her stay calm as well.
> 
> I think the important thing in your encounter with Snoopy (of course it's a beagle named snoopy) is the incident didn't last long, they ended up walking great together in my opinion ! So just keep getting them together and go from there)
> 
> and heck no, keep on taking her out in public,,the more exposure she has to 'life' the more she'll see that 'life' isn't so scarey


That's all exactly right!

The continued socialization we need to do with our dogs means NEW places, NEW dogs, NEW sights, NEW smells, new new new new..... for the first few years as they go thru different growth spurts and stages. 

Dog classes are perfect for this cause it gives us the skills we need, the pups the continued socialization in a somewhat controlled environment, along with the mental stimulation from the learning going on (for puppy and handler!)


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

We were on another walk to night with Snoopy and their initial reactions for when they first saw each other again were the same as before with the aggressive barking and growling and then turned to ignoring one another with an occasional butt-sniff. Later it turned into Juno wanting to play and Snoopy also wanting to play but Snoopy, being a Beagle, is very loud and vocal when playing so I wasn't sure how Juno would take that. She seemed alright but we kept them from romping with with eachother too much. I think she'll be okay. lol

We also met up with a bunch of our friends and both dogs were absolutely great. Juno seemed more interested with people in the distance rather than the people we were with lol 

Snoopy tried to mount her though, she didn't like that but there was no growling or barking. Just her jumping and he backed off immediately.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sounds GREAT! and don't be surprised if Juno gets peeved with Snoopy for trying to mount her, alot of dogs do not like it) Bad Snoopy !))

Keep up the good work,,she sounds like she'll be just fine


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

Well, her and Snoopy are getting along very well. There's very little barking for when they first meet-up and they want to play more (at least Juno does, Snoopy just wants to sniff everything)

But I ran into some not very nice behaviour when we met up with Oakley, our friend's mastiff/shepherd/lab mix. VERY nice dog. He was a very submissive and a very friendly in your face dog. Juno didn't like this. She lunged, barked, growled and snapped several times. He didn't seem to care much but she was very upset. They seemed like they might've gotten over it but he got over excited while they were sniffing each other and she began the bark, growling and snapping again so we kept them distanced.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

some dogs just do not like 'in your face' ,,however, since she did so well with Snoopy,,I would continue to meet up with Oakley as well, since he sounds like he's pretty calm and easy going...keep doing what your doing)


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

Her and Snoopy get along great now. They play and romp around like dorks.

She's still weary of new dogs. Barking her head off and looking aggressive. She also hides behind me while doing so. She'll either lunge, bark and hide or just hide. And bark while hiding.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad she' found a new friend) 

Does sound like she is very unsure of new dogs, and is showing a fear reaction, doesn't quite know how to act with them.

Keep doing what your doing and expose her to new situations all the time, she doesn't have to "like/interact" with other dogs, but we do want them to be able to except other dogs in their vacinity without being freaky about them) (atleast thats my thought)


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva does this also. She barks and gets her hackles up when she see's other dogs. I think she wants to play w/ them but also saying, don't mess w/ my family. Ppl see a GSD barking like that, they say clear and she never ends up getting any play time. I correct her, turn around and go the other day. She stops instantly but WOW she's loud. The whole store can hear her bark. I'm afraid they're gonna be like, don't bring her back, but she's not uncontrollable. She just barks and stops when told too.


----------

